# Hi-Life food



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Anyone use/feed it on here?

Just curious as was looking at it before and ingredients don't seem all too bad.


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I've used it a few times Bear doesn't like eating kibble without wet! He seems to like it, hasn't ever upset his tum.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I've never fed it but my Dad's wife used to feed it to their 8yr old Westie. She loved it and seemed to do well with it.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

if you post the ingredients people will be able to pass more comment


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

SashaXx said:


> I've used it a few times Bear doesn't like eating kibble without wet! He seems to like it, hasn't ever upset his tum.


Thought hi life we wet! which Hi life is it exactly that you are asking about H & H


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Just had a look on their website. It doesn't look too bad, but their maximum meat content appears to be 50%. Compare that with Wainwright's, Natures Menu, Nature Diet, Nature's Harvest etc with a meat content of 65 to 70%, and it doesn't look as good.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

When I took the cats off their 4% meat [email protected], high-life was one I considered. If the dog food is similar, then it's not bad. But then, anything is a step up from 4% meat

I've got the cat's on food from zooplus (they werent keen on hilife) Started experimenting with a bit of dog food from them for Heidi and it's going down well.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I've fed it before when I've run out of naturediet as it's sold in the supermarket, so is easy to pick up. Was fine for my girl but it gave my boy the runs so I stopped it fairly quickly. We never used lots of it though - just as a filler for cows hooves so they probably got through one pack between them a day.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thought hi life we wet! which Hi life is it exactly that you are asking about H & H


There's a moist one that seems half way between a kibble and a wet, and then there are wet pouches too.

Dogfood

Rupert had a bit before as a sample and went ballistic for it. Not seen him like this with a food before.

It seems ok, its not the best, but they're getting Raw in the morning so I'm considering letting him have a bit in the evening if it goes down well.

No derivatives either from what I can see.


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> There's a moist one that seems half way between a kibble and a wet, and then there are wet pouches too.
> 
> Dogfood
> 
> ...


If he likes it and seems ok on it I can't see a problem. I'd give it a go - if it agreed with my boy I wouldn't have a problem feeding it the same sort of way you'll be using it.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

L/C said:


> If he likes it and seems ok on it I can't see a problem. I'd give it a go - if it agreed with my boy I wouldn't have a problem feeding it the same sort of way you'll be using it.


I might do.

B&M bargains sell it as well so that might be a good place to start,get a small pack and see how it goes in and comes out if you get me! 

Its easy to get in a Supermarket as well, which is also very handy.

Looks like those little candy sticks though!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Do you mean the Hi-life semi moist stuff that looks like coarse mince? Personally I think I would be sceptical about it, whilst it might look good as regards to content, it would be very highly processed, dont know if it has improved at all but the colouring used to look very artificial too. Thats of course if you are reffering to the semi moist version.

There are many better more natural foods, Natures menu pouches, nature diet to name two would be much better, no artificial colouring or additives and all listed ingrediants yet still convienient.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Do you mean the Hi-life semi moist stuff that looks like coarse mince? Personally I think I would be sceptical about it, whilst it might look good as regards to content, it would be very highly processed, dont know if it has improved at all but the colouring used to look very artificial too. Thats of course if you are reffering to the semi moist version.
> 
> There are many better more natural foods, Natures menu pouches, nature diet to name two would be much better, no artificial colouring or additives and all listed ingrediants yet still convienient.


Natures menu pouches give him the squits and he won't touch Nature Diet. I tried him on it for a few weeks and he lost loads of weight as he wouldn't eat it. However, what I have found is that if they have raw mince in the morning and half an Natures Menu Pouch in the evening, plus biccies this works, but its finding a biccie that's proving an issue!

It won't be the main part of his diet so I'll see. I've stopped the Royal Canin after reading something about some of the ingredients being known carsonogenics, and it gives Harvey the squits!

I also have a sample of some plain baked biscuit mixer coming that might be something to look into.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The natural dog food company dried food is good thats all natural and nothing added and they do smaller taster packs so you can try it. Here is a link so you can see what you think.
The Natural Dog Food Company  where good health comes naturally


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Have you tried yours on Burns? It's got quite a bit of rice in but maybe that could be something to try a sample of if he's ok on rice, don't think it's that cheap though.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: the mixer.

I went thro a stage of looking for one to bulk out Heidi's food a bit but could only find 2 that didnt have any nasties, either Burns mixer or Grau from zooplus. Both were nigh on the price of a bag of kibble and high in cereal.

I knocked it on the head, tried kibble one more time and now stopped the lot and she has all wet. 

She still does well on WW and I've stated getting some from zooplus for a bit of variety after seeing the quality of their cat food. It's really meaty, full of offal meat veg etc. no cereal whereas WW has a small % and Heidi loves it. 

Noticing too that her tum is getting more resilient


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Which brand do you get from zooplus?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

ian1969uk said:


> Which brand do you get from zooplus?


I bought the lukullus this time but may try the Rocco or Rinti next time (all depends what on offer )


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the sample links guys but I've tried them all, trust me. The only biscuit/kibble Roo would touch was Royal Canin and then Skinners puppy...but he's recently gone off the Skinners and I'm not buying any more Royal Canin, it gives Harvey the squits! 

So for the past 2 weeks they've been having a raw beef mince in the evening, from the AMP minces free flow bags with mixer. Roo is having normal biscuit mixer, Harvey is still having his skinners. The mixer I've gotten is basically just a baked terrier mixer from the local pet shop but I've just ordered some plain baked biscuit mini bites from Betty Miller to use instead. 

In the morning they are getting a cup full of the hi-life moist and I've also ordered some of their wet food as well, see if they like that.
No derivatives, no nasties from what I can see and coupled with the fact they are getting a bit of raw in the evening, I think they are getting what they need.

Either way, its working wonders and I'm just over the moon at finding something my fuss pot enjoys. He asked for seconds yesterday morning, was whacking his bowl around the floor in the kitchen!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear they are enjoying their food. 

I reckon they are slowly telling you 100% wet please Mom


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Good to hear they are enjoying their food.
> 
> I reckon they are slowly telling you 100% wet please Mom


But that's the thing! I've had them both on WW wet, harvey won't touch it, Roo started going off it. Natures Menu gave Roo the squits, he won't touch ND...so was rapdily running out of options.

I tried the Raw mince as a last resort and bingo. That plus Skinners/Mixer in the evening and Hi-Life in the morning and I've got two happy doggies!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> But that's the thing! I've had them both on WW wet, harvey won't touch it, Roo started going off it. Natures Menu gave Roo the squits, he won't touch ND...so was rapdily running out of options.
> 
> I tried the Raw mince as a last resort and bingo. That plus Skinners/Mixer in the evening and Hi-Life in the morning and I've got two happy doggies!!


Can I ask exactly what mince you give your two? Looking at doing some raw and there are so many different sorts


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Can I ask exactly what mince you give your two? Looking at doing some raw and there are so many different sorts


The AMP free flow beef or chicken/tripe one.


----------

